
Ask HN: What is your goto site for market statistics? For ex,number of day cares - rgovind
What sites do you use for market research? Is it random news articles pieced together or do you know specific sites. For example, if you want to know how many child day cares exist and how much they pay the teachers, what websites do you use to find the data? Or for example, how many iphone cases&#x2F;covers have been sold is last one year? Any site dedicated to statistics&#x2F;discussions like this?
======
tuyguntn
[http://www.statista.com/](http://www.statista.com/)

you could find almost any kind of statistics for market research, with their
paid account you can get even more.

~~~
rgovind
Thanks. Looks good. Will check it out

------
saasinator
I'm interested in figuring out statistics as well and I would love if someone
could share any resources they use. The best tool I've found is LinkedIn
search queries. It's pretty general but it gives you an idea.

Some other sites I use when deciding some technical requirements:

    
    
        http://netmarketshare.com 
        http://caniuse.com 
        http://www.tiobe.com/tiobe_index

~~~
rgovind
Can you please elaborate on how linkedin searches are useful here? I thought
it is only for people searches?

~~~
saasinator
You can search for people with a given title, or a company that is in a
specific industry, etc. You can do boolean searches and do pretty complex
searches depending on your LinkedIn account (free, business, etc.).

For instance, you could find out how many companies are in the day care
business in a specific state or in the US as a whole, etc. You could search
for professionals with "day care" or "care taker" listed somewhere in their
title or profile and do some basic guesses from there.

